Ask HN: How to self-learn web programming? - duckhawk
======
CallidaVorhis
What's worked well for me so far:

\- Watch 1 or 2 Udemy videos for the basics and easy feet wetting (I suggest
Traversy/Colt Steele/Maximillian)

\- Begin a small application, only use documentation on language, framework,
or library you're using. I.E if you're using React rely on stack overflow and
React documentation for help.

\- css-tricks.com (I suggest their flex box and css grid documentation)

\- Use land-book.com/Dribbble/collectUI/unDraw/ManyPixels for web app UI/UX
ideas (these are top notch apps to emulate. If you can emulate them then
you're doing good.)

This way you fall out of the ever so easy tutorial purgatory so many self
taught devs find themselves in nowadays. Force yourself out of your comfort
zone and you will learn. This is just the beginning :) took me a year and a
half to find these resources, but I hope these resources help expedite your
learning to the next level

------
mtmail
Without information what you already know, your background, what you try to
archive, which languages you to learn there can only be very generic answers.
The same question on a web search engine gives many tutorials, list of tools
and books.

[https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-learn-web-development-all-
by-...](https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-learn-web-development-all-by-myself)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20learn%20web%20programmin...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20learn%20web%20programming&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastYear&type=story)

~~~
duckhawk
I know a bit Python, Flask, HTML5, and CSS3. I want to learn web programming
so I can get freelance work.

~~~
mtmail
That's an excellent start, you already know a good set of languages. I found
this guide useful [https://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-
roadmap](https://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-roadmap) (discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18874028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18874028))

------
oregontechninja
Watch videos, or just look up tutorials on your favorite search engine. Learn
HTML, css, and JavaScript and you'll be good to go as a beginner.

Node.js (a standalone JavaScripy VM) can provide server side JavaScript
infrastructure for you so you only have to learn those three languages.

I recommend learning a different language for serverside programming. From
easiest to least easy (subjective) you have Python, Go, Elixir which are all
pretty great for beginners.

